# Waltham Black Dial Military Watch? Twin To The Elgin?



## literustyfan (Apr 3, 2010)

I was hoping that this form might be able to identify an old Waltham black star dial watch for me. I have posted this topic on several other forums that I frequint but nobody has been able to come up with anything so far. I bought this watch from a gentleman in Scotland a couple of weeks ago. As you can see from the pictures it is almost identical to the Elgin Pershing Black Star Dial watch that was issued to troops begining in 1918 (I posted the picture of the Elgin last for reference) Here are the details about the Waltham that I do know: 1929 Waltham, model 1907, 26987685, 3/0s, grade 365, 15 jewels and it's running strong! As you can see from the picture that shows the back of the dial it is made of metal. The Elgin version is enamel. I had an old Waltham sub second in my bin that lays flat on the dial so I used it, seems to fit perfectly. The dial's sub is not sunken. I went to the local watchmaker that works on antique watches like this one to get a set of period correct hands for it, I went with white hands like the Elgins. He is also going to fix the stem and replace the glass crystal. As you can see from the pics I went with a black padded strap with white stitching. I contacted the gentleman that I bought the watch from and he said that this watch possibly had something to do with the RAF. I have exhausted all books that I know of and can't find any other information about this Waltham on the web, not one single reference. Have you ever seen another Waltham just like this one? Any information would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## literustyfan (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## literustyfan (Apr 3, 2010)

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs416.snc3/25107_1375600705620_1099892532_31165947_6071160_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600665619_1099892532_31165946_2888082_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600745621_1099892532_31165948_5434821_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600785622_1099892532_31165949_3100498_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600825623_1099892532_31165950_2089749_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600865624_1099892532_31165951_6949230_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...75600905625_1099892532_31165952_6512748_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...31619086107_1099892532_31049129_1300177_n.jpg


----------

